# Newbie 75 Gallons Planted Tank



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

What do you guys/gals think? I need more foreground plants. Today I replaced that power reactor with a Rex DIY CO2 reactor.

75 Gallons
4x54w T5HO (2 65K and 2 10K).
ADA Amazon subtrate
Eheim 2260


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you have A LOT of light. How long is your photo period? How long have you had it set up? You need to be dosing ferts. Maybe you already are. Your hygro difformis is gonna take off like crazy!

It looks like your java is buried. The rhizome needs to be above the substrate. It needs the water through it.

I can see it's gonna be nice as the hygro difformis grows up. You might want to try to tie the sides together a little more. You have all the rocks on one side and all the wood on the other. It's almost like it's 2 tanks. If you mixed it up a bit it might even look better! I think you have made a good start.


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and inspiration. What is the best way to maintain java fern without bury it? 

1. It's a Catalina 4x54w but I only turn on 3x54w (2 65K and 1 10K) for 10 hrs/day. Should I replace them with Giessman Midday?

2. Currently I am using PMDD Pre-mix one full cap per day. This mix does not include KH2PO4. I have ordered some. I also have two 500ml bottles of Flourish Excel and 2 500ml bottles of Flourish. Should I use both Flourish instead of PMDD Pre-mix? I have an extra bag of PMDD Pre-mix I will bring to the June meeting for anyone want it.

Once again thanks for the comments. I'm still learning this hobby.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Tank looks good. On the Java fern I like to tie it to driftwood. I use fishing line to keep it attached but you can use thread and I think even superglue.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

10 hours is a long time. You might want to begin at 8 hours and see if that is enough. Some have a siesta so they can keep the lights on while they are home. With 10 hours you might be risking algae. If it's been a while and all is fine then no worries.

Giesemann bulbs are the best.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

What I think you ought to do, instead of buying more foreground stuff, is just take the four or five pieces that you already have and spread them at different locations within the tank. It will spread laterally. I believe that is dwarf baby tears? 

You can't bury Java fern also, I know they said this, but all you do is set it on top of the water. It won't move around. If it does, tie it to a rock or wood with black thread.

Keep us updated!


----------

